# Bruno, the little bunny



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Horstis best friend, the little bunny Bruno, passed away a week ago in my arms. We are very sad about his death, but... Horst is so sorrowful.

I thought it´s a good idea to show him the dead body of Bruno, so he can better understand what happend to Bruno. He furbished him and nudged him like "Wake up!"  

Horst is looking for Bruno, he mourns much more then we do.
He eats not enough and lost weight. (he is 4 month old, 6 lbs). It is so sad. 

RIP, little Bruno. Now you can play with Carter again. I love you.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I'm so sorry. Poor Horst. I know you're both heartsick.

That was one of my favorite photos on the forum. Bless you and your family. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you lost Bruno. Poor Horst- he's too little to understand.

I hope that the pain lessens soon for both of you.

Hop free over the Bridge dear little Bruno.


----------



## Montana (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Bruno. I have two bunnies myself and I can't imagine losing one of them, you must feel terrible. I hope you and Horst both feel better and both know he is probably binkying his little heart out in heaven. RIP little guy.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I dont know how I missed this post. I am so sorry. I remember asking you about him in a picture once. That is really too bad... poor Horst.  I am so sorry.... RIP little Bruno. You lived a happy life with a good little friend...


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you for your words.

Horst still misses his friend, but every day a little bit less. It was a hard time for him and for us. Sometimes Horst is searching Bruno. He found a little ball, which I forgot to wash or throw away. 
He now detected a "new" little friend. The beginning of a friendship? I hope so... Horst with Gonzi:










He sleeps on Gonzis cage. He NEVER tried to hunt her.

But Bruno is still missed...


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Aw, I hope they will be friends... My cats sleep on my rodent cages as well. They like to watch them from above. I don't trust them together though unless it's supervised and i am ready to catch quickly! Glad to hear he (and you) are doing better.


----------

